# MDF for a fence



## gregmw (Oct 30, 2009)

Hi,

I am still building my first table and I was going to use some MDF with plastic laminate over it for a fence.

I will be putting 2 tracks in the table to hold/adjust the fence.

My other thought was to try to get a piece of Aluminium angle and use that with the MDF screwed to it.

I need to have the fence split so I can use it to plane edges.

Any comments welcome ,

Regards

Greg


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

Mdf is fine, but quality ply is better.


----------



## Woodnut65 (Oct 11, 2004)

Hi MDF will work just fine. As far as plaining edges, all that is needed is a shim the thickness you want to take off when you plane, and some double sided tape. 
Good luck with it, woodnut65


----------



## gregmw (Oct 30, 2009)

Thanks for the replies,looks like MDF is the go.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

I usad it in my fence, with an alumminam base, works well!!


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

Give the MDF a couple of coats of polish, that will toughen it up a bit and make for a slippy, friction free surface.


----------



## RLFX (Nov 20, 2009)

That's what I used, works great !


----------



## Noob (Apr 18, 2009)

On my MDF table top, I used 2 coats of polyurethane, sanded with 220 grit (almost baby smoooth!) then put on 2 more coats of poly and some Johnsons wax. You might want to try that on you're fence.


----------



## jerrag (Sep 23, 2008)

I did just what you said you were planning, just finished my MDF fence however I cut some slots in it and attached two hardwood facings so I can adjust the width of the opening. I also cut a U into both the table and the base so I can go deep with the router bit should the need arise. I keep watching the reruns of Router Workshop and see what the guys do with their table, I am just itching to do some of that stuff. I even picked up a spacer fence (3/8's ) when Oak Park still had some left (I see they still have the 1/4 inch left on close out but I think they were down to one, the price is right on them, in fact the stuff they have left is getting almost affordable!) I am going to laminate the hardwood facing tomorrow if I can find the left over from laminating our counter tops a few years back, that was my introduction to using a router and I have been router crazzzzzy ever since. I wanted the hardwood facing so I can replace it should they become damaged, I do do stupid things occasionally. I have pictures of my table posted elsewhere on the site under show your router table but I didn't have the fence ready when I took them. Attached a couple here, I made mine out of an old TV stand I picked up at the State Surplus outlet store, cost me 20 bucks for the stand, all made out of MDF, and 7 bucks for the materials to make my fence, well a few bucks would have to go to one of the woodworking online places where I purchased the kit for building jigs, took the mounting screws and knobs out of that package, nice to have that stuff available since I live out in the sticks where they lumberyard guy looked at me like I was an alien or something when I asked for a sheet of MDF. He tried to talk me into particle board, ya that would make a WONDERFUL fence! Any how it is almost done just have to put a finish on every thing, going to put some Johnson's past wax on the top of the table, several coats, like we used to use in the Army on the barracks floor. Same with the laminate when I have it applied.


----------



## saltapones (Jul 23, 2012)

Hi Greg
I did the fence with two pieces of pine, glued and nailed at 90 degress and two pieces of mdf plastic laminate (here is melaminico) in the wood cut four slot and fixed with screw and wing nut, work very well, is recomendable keep 90 degress with the table.


----------

